# Alice Cooper's 'Nightmare' leaps to theme-park life



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/story/2011-09-30/alice-cooper-halloween-nightmare-maze/50594370/1

To bad we live on the other coast. I'm sure this would be fun to see. :zombie:


----------

